# Can anyone ID this Limousine?



## DTZ1 (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzifKediGYA&feature=related#t=20s

Sorry I cant figure out how to embed.

Does anyone know exactly what car this is? it appears to be armoured and russian (ZIL?) but can anyone say for sure what it is, and what level of protection it is likely to have?

Thanks


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

it seems to be ZIL 4104.


----------

